# Probleme mit Talkline



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2005)

Hallo,

währe sehr dankbar für einen Tip!
Habe Probleme mit Talkline, Handyvertrag, streite mich nun schon seit über einem Jahr mit Talkline und fühle mich im Recht! An wen kann ich mich wenden, habe kein Geld für einen Rechtsanwalt!? 
Gibt es vielleicht noch weitere betroffene!?
....................

Bitte helft mir weiter! DANKE! 

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert , modaction _


----------



## KatzenHai (10 Februar 2005)

Rossi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> währe sehr dankbar für einen Tip!


Könnte in gewissen Grenzen hier erfolgen.


			
				Rossi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe Probleme mit Talkline, Handyvertrag, streite mich nun schon seit über einem Jahr mit Talkline und fühle mich im Recht!


Das alleine kommt herzlich oft vor. Aber so richtig viel Information, wo dein Schuh drückt, ist das nicht - und im Recht fühlt sich erst einmal jeder, gell?


			
				Rossi schrieb:
			
		

> An wen kann ich mich wenden, habe kein Geld für einen Rechtsanwalt!?


Ein RA ist in den Fällen, nach dem er hier rudimentär aussieht, meistens günstiger als zwei Monate Handy. Und die Verbraucherzentralen sind auch eine Anlaufstelle.


			
				Rossi schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es vielleicht noch weitere betroffene!?


Vermutlich. Hängt vom Fall ab.

Schreibe mal etwas mehr, Glaskugeln haben wir hier noch nicht etabliert ...


----------

